# JD 5320 Fuel System



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I live in town and mom lives on the family farm. While using the tractor around town I started losing power. Pulled it into the front yard and changed fuel filters, and then remembered why I hate that tractor sometimes. The fuel tank is under the cab and nearly empty, the priming pump won't pull fuel up unless the tank is full and the check valve in the priming pump is just a thin rubber (ish) flap than any spec of contaminate will render inoperative. Got the crew off of the other equipment, got in the service truck and went and got fuel. Translated that means I got the two kids off of the tricycle and wagon, loaded them in the sedan and started shuttling fuel in a five gallon jug. John Deere offers a solution for hard starting after the tractor has sat unused for several days in the form of a electric fuel pump. I thought if it was affordable, and basically plug and play it might just work out. Looked it up online through 'Deere and it didn't have a description or picture so how plug and plat I don't know. Price makes me think the auto parts store is probably going to get a visit. My question is, has anybody added a electric pump to a 5320 or similar tractor? Looking for any advice, a good pump, mounting place and power source come to mind.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I mounted an electric fuel pump from Amazon on my Orange tractor before I traded it off. Just cut fuel line in frt of cab inserted pump connect red wire to ign circuit on switch & grounded black wire. Made bleeding fuel system so much easier.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you're cheap (like me sometimes), for as often you change the filters and forget to fuel up first. Can you put a few pounds of air pressure in the tank to prime (some fool I know may have don't this on an old Oliver once or twice.  Just a clean rag, air chuck and hand in place of the fuel cap). Go ahead, hit me again and give me the dumbest idea of the day award. :huh:

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Would have but my front yard isn't well equipped for such circumstances. No it's not a dumb idea, in fact a couple pounds of air pressure from a compressor is something I have done several times over the years on various things. A dumber idea is blowing on the fuel tank opening by mouth. I have thought about the expense of the fuel pump verses just remembering to fill the tank first but a internet search results in finding people having problems bleeding the system and poor starting after letting the tractor sit, enough so that John Deere has solution #54399. I would like to find a copy of the solution but I believe the first step is to install a check valve like latter tractors and the second step is to install the electric fuel pump that is used with the engine when used in other applications. I would like to dyno the tractor with a full fuel tank and a nearly empty one to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

r82230 said:


> If you're cheap (like me sometimes), for as often you change the filters and forget to fuel up first. Can you put a few pounds of air pressure in the tank to prime (some fool I know may have don't this on an old Oliver once or twice.  Just a clean rag, air chuck and hand in place of the fuel cap). Go ahead, hit me again and give me the dumbest idea of the day award. :huh:
> 
> Larry


Larry

I've been utilizing compressed air to speed up bleeding the air out of diesel fuel system for yrs.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Larry
> I've been utilizing compressed air to speed up bleeding the air out of diesel fuel system for yrs.


Yea I imagine so, but probably not an 'approved' method in any tech/service manual. If it was in the service manual, how many pages of disclaimers would the lawyers have in the manual also.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree OSHA would have a "field day"!!!!!!!!!! I never had any problems but I don't get carried away with air pressure either.

Jim


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

I put an inline booster pump on my 5520 couple of years ago. No fuel issues since then.


----------

